# DIY hydrotherapy?



## antdad (Aug 23, 2011)

My elderly terrier (16 1/2) can't walk too far so I thought about getting him a buoyancy jacket and leading him around the kids pool to try and help increase his mobility. Is there any reason why this wouldn't be a good idea? He sleeps most of the day and is walking less and less, the prescribed anti inflammatory's/pain killers and food supplements aren't making much difference.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think you should get him assessed professionally before embarking on this course of action.
At his age he will need to be given a medical before starting and assessed throughout the sessions.
Maybe book in at a hydro center for a few swims first 
Swimming isn't easy exercise it is just a kinder exercise.
At 16.5, I'm not sure if even Hydro would be the answer.


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Something to remember with hydrotherapy pools is that they're heated!

Of course I'm not an expert yet - our first session is tomorrow morning. 

And although it's a low impact exercise as far as jarring the joints go, it's hugely tiring for them. I walk my own dog 15-20 mins, twice each day, and the hydrotherapist still thinks that 5 mins swimming initially might be too exhausting for him.

Rona also has a very good point. At his age I'm not sure there is going to be magic wand. Why not concentrate more on giving him a few extra cuddles, or a new squeaky toy, or something to keep his brain stimulated and happy even if his body's not up to hauling itself around anymore?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

As said above heated water is the key in hydrotherapy. It allows the bodies muscles to relax and helps extend the amount of movement.
If your dog is elderly I really wouldnt do it, if anything the stress and cold water combination could stop his heart!
Go to the vets ther are drugs and supplements that can help ease old arthritic bones.
At his stage in life he should be taking it easy, He cant be bothered with walks and games. Just good food plenty of fuss and a totter around his kingdom when he feels like it should be sufficient.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Take him to a proper hydrotherapist and see what she advises. I agree with the heating in the pool being a factor to relax the muscles and take two of my Mals for regular swims, one for fun having now got his new hips and the other for strengthening her hips as she has mild HD and is now seven. A trained hydrotherapist will tell you if you are doing right or wrong and in your boys case if he has any heart problems not yet detected you could be putting him in danger, so a vet check is also a must. 

With a younger dog I would think this would be fine but considering his age best to play safe and get professional opinions before carrying on as you don't want to do more harm than good.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

When my dog had hydro she got very exhausted so not good on an old aged dog

At least get professional advice first


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Not a good idea IMHO.

There is a vast difference between a professional hydrotherapist swimming, and very carefully monitoring, an old dog in a heated pool and DIY untrained and in cold water.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

All my dogs do hydro and they are young, fit and healthy. They still have to be carefully monitored by a qualified and experienced hydrotherapist. 

Its alot more difficult to assess a dogs condition on the water. I dont think i would swim a dog of yours age and health. The muscle starts to break down when older, it takes alot to build it back up. If he cant walk far then just play some games in garden with short walks. You have to accept hes older and will be less mobile.


----------



## antdad (Aug 23, 2011)

Sheesh, you're all making out as if hydrotherapy is rocket science, no I'm not going to drag him round at a rate of knots in an ice cold bath until a heart attack ensues.

I'll get him a life jacket, warm the water and see if he likes a paddle.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

When Oscar had his fall last year and couldnt walk the vet said he didnt know if he would ever recover, he added it was important to keep mobile so that his muscles wouldnt become weak but not to overstrain him..


There is no hydrotherapy near us...
We bought a whirlpool bath and hooked it up in the garden, filled it with warmwater and put Oscar in.. Hes always loved swimming and the bubbles at first almost knocked him off his feet but as he became used to it he enjoyed it and even played with his ball in the bath..
The vet was overjoyed but astounded at his recovery and he has had a year of being mobile and happy. His muscle tone was very good and didnt suffer much at all from his down time..

Now he has a heart problem and we know swimming is out of the question he has enjoyed his bath as a way of cooling off a bit and having fun without the strain..
Of course we asked the vet first and he is monitored re the heart problem. sessions are shorter than before but he enjoys it no end.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

antdad said:


> My elderly terrier (16 1/2) can't walk too far so I thought about getting him a buoyancy jacket and leading him around the kids pool to try and help increase his mobility. *Is there any reason why this wouldn't be a good idea?* He sleeps most of the day and is walking less and less, the prescribed anti inflammatory's/pain killers and food supplements aren't making much difference.
> 
> Thanks in advance





antdad said:


> Sheesh, you're all making out as if hydrotherapy is rocket science, no I'm not going to drag him round at a rate of knots in an ice cold bath until a heart attack ensues.
> 
> I'll get him a life jacket, warm the water and see if he likes a paddle.


We were only answering your question!!!


----------

